# Release Date for:The War of Vengence: The Great Betrayal



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I want to know when will The War of Vengence: The Great Betrayal will be released. On Black Library website it said the book will be released in November. But from the Black Library previews catalogue it said the book will be released in August. Bookdepository website has 2 release date for the same book with different ISBN, one will be released in August, and the other will be released in November. 

So I just wondering, does anyone know the when the book will be actually released. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it's best to go by the Black Library website - as the Preview catalogue could have been printed when it's original release date was August, and it could have been delayed since the printing of the catalogue (which I believe was before May). I find that it's always best to go with the Black Library site. You could potentially try getting in touch with them yourself if you wanted to make sure though.


----------

